# North Idaho Smoking



## msouth001 (May 19, 2012)

My name is Mike and I have been smoking for a few years I am hooked.  I smoke anything that's edible mainly pork and brisket.  I am still narrowing down my recipes as well as trying new ones.  I found this site looking for information on using Birch wood.  We have a good supply here.  I can't see buying wood chunks at the store for the prices they are asking when I can got out and cut all I need.  I just use a Brinkman water smoker that does the job, but I am thinking about building one.  Charcoal or just wood?  The green eggs are awful pricey and hard to justify.  There is only me and Thor the dog so I don't really need much else.  Occasionally if my brother isn't aggravating me he and his girl friend get some.  I traveled for work overseas and in the USA for years am now retired and make custom knives part time.  I like to make Chile and Tamales and working on those recipes as well.  If it's got Chiles and spicy I like it.  Any suggestions are welcome


----------



## venture (May 19, 2012)

Welcome aboard!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## jrod62 (May 20, 2012)

:welcome1:


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2012)

Hello Mike and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here

Please do us a favor and update your profile with your location


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 20, 2012)

Welcome Mike....glad you are here...


----------

